# Beat box/phrases looper



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I was looking around on the internet and I found a couple of things about the beat boxes and I wondering are they really worth it? Is it really like a good subtitute for a drummer? And wich one is the beast bang for the buck? I always play alone and there's something missin' like the chimical of other players, I don't know a lot of them and I don't have many time with school but for the time I play in my room maybe it's can add something! I was looking for a phrase looper too but again I don't know much about it! I heard good thing about the jam man but thoses things are little pricey for me! Can I have a beat box and a phrase looper in the same unit? Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Boss Loop Station RC-2 has drum rhythms. I like it because it's single stompbox in size and idiot proof to use.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the unit is too small to work proprely? I'm not a fan of 3000 butons ona unit but, I prefer the model of the gnx4, looks easier to choose you phrases and recording it! But it's too expensive and there's too much stuff on it! What about a Jam man + a boss DR-3 ? Is this a good combo?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can only comment on one of your questions.

No beat box is a good substitute for a drummer. The best I have heard is an acceptable alternative if you can't find a drummer. Better than a metronome, but not by much IMO.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Milkman, I'm pretty sure there's a little man in the beat box, never told him is not a real drummer, he's gonna be sad!  But sriously, I know that will never replace a drummer, but for jammin' alone it's probably better thant nothing, I hope so!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Milkman, I'm pretty sure there's a little man in the beat box, never told him is not a real drummer, he's gonna be sad!  But sriously, I know that will never replace a drummer, but for jammin' alone it's probably better thant nothing, I hope so!


Definitely good for practice. It can help to prepare you for playing in a band.

Good luck


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Con: Beat boxes can't hang out.
> Pro: Beat boxes don't drink your beer.
> 
> Well programmed drums that use triggered samples are almost indistinguishable from "real" drums in modern recordings.



almost is the key word.

I would go so far as to say that the sounds of the drums are almost indistinguishable from real drums but the playing is generally not hard to spot.


Even with a click track a real drummer will speed up and slow down, and have a much broader dynamic range.

I think they're handy for demos and for writing in general. I wouldn't use one for an album or live but that's just my taste.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think they're handy for demos and for writing in general. I wouldn't use one for an album or live but that's just my taste.


You're talking about drummers here, right ? :rockon2:

How do you know when the stage is level?












When the drummer is drooling from both sides of his mouth !


----------

